# Ipad 3 qui ne redémarre plus (batterie)



## Nicosasa82 (24 Avril 2015)

Bonjour à tous,

Il m'arrivait parfois que mon Ipad, mis sur charge après épuisement de la batterie, redémarre en boucle et ne se mette jamais en charge. En consultant les forums, j'avais trouvé la solution: Le laisser s'épuiser quelques jours de plus et le remettre en charge, tout revenait à la normale.

Seulement voilà, de nouveau ce problème il y a 3 jours, pour accélérer le déchargement total, j'ai dû appuyer une dizaine de fois sur le bouton d'allumage pour que s'affiche l'écran avec l'icône de la batterie et ainsi le vider plus vite, une fois que l'icône ne s'affichait plus, je le met en charge et il ne répond plus. (Ce n'est n'y un problème du chargeur ni du voltage des prises.)

Je suis dans un pays où il n'y a pas d'Apple Store et suis "un peu" désespéré... ; )

Si quelqu'un a une idée du sujet, merci d'avance du coup de pouce! )

Nico


----------

